# ##### WRUW Citizen - September 2022 #####



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I’ll kick September off with my Skyhawk…


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC4004-66P


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16868818
> 
> CC4004-66P


Such a beauty!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Awesome "Moon Gold"!!

I’m wearing my "Shadow of the Moon" today! CC4004-66E F950


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Going all in on those basic Eco Drives.









This just in! Citizen The Citizen AQ4100-22E Winter...


So after my grocery store AQ6021-51E and AR5014-04E Citizens, I decided I have to try out a really cheap and basic new Citizen, so thus the AQ4100-22E. :p So I found out about the AQ4100-22E around Feb with a release around August. It's one of four. There is a green for spring, blue for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

CB5007-51H


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

The reason for me to choose a watch it the way it looks and feel. Not the value or popularity. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

F100 (#478-500) CC2004-08E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Evening swap. My favorite diver. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Model AT0270-00


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0125-00E


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Blue “Mears” Monday


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Had this gem sitting in a drawer for a while. I put a perlon strap on it recently and charged it up. I’d forgot how great an everyday watch it is.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Was going to put the model but can't remember and couldn't be bothered to look it up


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Enjoying this one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Stereotypical car shot:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

GMT


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Super comfy for a heat wave: Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono AV1016-57E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My only watch that is Titanium and has a perpetual calendar.  (BL3530-59L)
















-Shawn


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

I love new watch days! My first Fugu, NY0159-57E delivered today.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I love new watch days! My first Fugu, NY0159-57E delivered today.


very nice.. a great version there....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Attesa "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E F950


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

History shows again and again, how nature points out the folly of man...


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens..C:


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Also, updated









This just in! Citizen The Citizen AQ4100-22E Winter...


So after my grocery store AQ6021-51E and AR5014-04E Citizens, I decided I have to try out a really cheap and basic new Citizen, so thus the AQ4100-22E. :p So I found out about the AQ4100-22E around Feb with a release around August. It's one of four. There is a green for spring, blue for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16884044
> View attachment 16884045
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats nice there......


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Tough


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My only analog day-date watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

One of my favorite watches.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

We made it this far wearing this Attesa "Shadow of the Moon" F950 CC4004-66E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Original Orca titanium...


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

It’s not a Tudor or a Seiko or a Rolex. No, it’s a Citizen  Equally beautiful im my eyes. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

LE Fugu NY0111


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

I had both basic and green variant, but blue one is so much better.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Here's my BN0164 Iron Man. This was a used one I got a few months back, needing a movement that I swapped from a donor watch. Lately I finally managed to get the correct-color crown installed back on it (the crown-to-stem joint was very very tight). A nice color-coordinated view this morning


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Really enjoying this one, but had to take it off the bracelet and go with a rubber strap. Could have used a bit more micro adjustment on the clasp. It was sitting a bit weird on my wrist.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

"Blue Impulse" today CC7014-63E F990

To infinity and beyond


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Really enjoying this one, but had to take it off the bracelet and go with a rubber strap. Could have used a bit more micro adjustment on the clasp. It was sitting a bit weird on my wrist.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Interesting, I was thrilled when I fitted my NY0111-11e with an aftermarket bracelet. Transformed my wearing pleasure. Funny how everyone is different. Great watch!


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BZ1025-02F


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this F900 Satellite Wave Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Reporting in from man cave #2, my closet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

ProMaster Nighthawk BX-1010-02E


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8166-59E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kzad (Jan 27, 2020)

BN0200-56E. Light, clean, simple.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Today I’m wearing this Citizen special Caribbean edition. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Promaster Tough


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)

Back to the beater now that I'm back to work.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Wearing this Signature "GTS-300" NB1031-53E


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

More strap changes. This time a grey Promaster strap with original Ti buckle.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Back on the bracelet. Added a link back in and sucked up the micro adjust. Fits a little looser than I like, but better than it was. Amusingly, I think I need to soften the engraving edges on the back of the watch. It’s shaving my arm hair! 🤣


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

CC3000-89L


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster
















0570-C50308


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Although not chosen intentionally, this will fit my jeans and sneakers perfectly. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Tough on a Nighthawk OEM leather strap.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E).
















-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Today some wrist time for this beauty…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Aqualand said:


>


How do you like the new version in comparison to original variants? On my shortlist for certain.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I love new watch days! My first Fugu, NY0159-57E delivered today.


Nothing like a new watch to brighten your day!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo(CA0467-11H)
























-Shawn


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

new one for me.....










liking orange dial on this one.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> How do you like the new version in comparison to original variants? On my shortlist for certain.


Really enjoying them. The smaller depth gauge and single battery movements are much better than the original.
Not a fan of the new lume pip and orange minute hand only being available on some models but neither are deal breakers.
Quality is great as always with Citizens, everythings crisp, tight, aligned and hitting all of the markers.
Being the one that started the interest my 023 will always be my favourite, however I think the original series JP2000-08e is the sweet spot with its slimmer case, original style lume pip, orange minute hand and upgraded movement.

Which of the new series are you looking at?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Aqualand said:


> Really enjoying them. The smaller depth gauge and single battery movements are much better than the original.
> Not a fan of the new lume pip and orange minute hand only being available on some models but neither are deal breakers.
> Quality is great as always with Citizens, everythings crisp, tight, aligned and hitting all of the markers.
> Being the one that started the interest my 023 will always be my favourite, however I think the original series JP2000-08e is the sweet spot with its slimmer case, original style lume pip, orange minute hand and upgraded movement.
> ...


Great to hear. I was looking at the jp2000-8e and being sucker for full lume, the 2007-17e...also a little bummed to read how stiff the 2000 strap is but the newer release 2007 are supposed to be much better.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SkooterTrash (4 mo ago)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

I finally got a NY0125. With all the recent discussion about bezel action, the bezel action on this diver sets the bar!


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

Terra Citizen said:


> I finally got a NY0125. With all the recent discussion about bezel action, the bezel action on this diver sets the bar!


I love mine. I'm not a 2 tone fan, but this watch is very well done......


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

jhb said:


> I love mine. I'm not a 2 tone fan, but this watch is very well done......


I've been looking at the NY0125 for a while, in anticipation of the Fujitsubo. The pics of the NY0125 next to the Fujitsubo pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Great to hear. I was looking at the jp2000-8e and being sucker for full lume, the 2007-17e...also a little bummed to read how stiff the 2000 strap is but the newer release 2007 are supposed to be much better.


The new series straps are miles ahead of the old ironing boards. Looking at the full lume myself in the near future, I've come this far so whats one more to complete the set?🤣

Jp2000-08e for today.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Borrowing the bracelet spring bars from the NY0125, so I can size the bracelet on my Fujitsubo, I swapped the Fujitsubo strap onto the NY0125. I think it blends well with the case, the way the strap flares out and sits flush with the lugs.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

went to the ny0125....myself. bracelet justs fits perfect and watch sits so nicely on the wrist. its a favorite....but when I got it I never figured itd earn this much wrist time.....


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

On the hunt for 19mm straps for this beauty. Surprised this grey NATO color-matched so well!


----------



## kzad (Jan 27, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Fugu on chocolate bar


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orca for the last cut of Summer


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3091


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Daruba said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've got the same watch but in black and it's one of Citizens' best-hidden gems and it's built like a tank...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

got orange on again today.....til I get to the yard work.....


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc (Sep 9, 2020)

Oldie Promaster!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

edit:

strap swap


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Budget for the win


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@kenls Loving that Benetto Cinturini 

Titanium Signature Grand Complication for the win! BZ0016-50E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> @kenls Loving that Benetto Cinturini
> 
> Titanium Signature Grand Complication for the win! BZ0016-50E


 Thanks @aafanatic just need to buy the Zuludiver black buckle to complete the stealth look.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This 62g combo. (BN0205-10L)


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATV53-2933


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

☝that is a sweet one. Reference?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> ☝that is a sweet one. Reference?


Thanks very much, that's the 
*NJ0100-89L*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Blue Mears


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

F990 Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

*







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

This Citizen again. Love it how light weight it is


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Special edition anyone?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

hoping my Canadian east coast brethren and sistren and their families are doing okay through this tropical storm....

got my own hurricane coming soon enough. doing prep work today. securing stuff outdoors.....putting everything in the garage, etc 

I won't be here for it...I'll be in Vegas on business, but ill be coming home end of next week to clean up whatever happens.....

watch today for working outdoors....


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

jhb said:


> hoping my Canadian east coast brethren and sistren and their families are doing okay through this tropical storm....
> 
> got my own hurricane coming soon enough. doing prep work today. securing stuff outdoors.....putting everything in the garage, etc
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed everything works out for you.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ7111-86L


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

How about this all new Promaster Sky? It even shows you the time! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Ti Man (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

1990's Citizen Promaster 
















0570-C50308


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Another instrument to display one of the most precious commodities of life; Time!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkooterTrash (4 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Wow what is this? An aw5000- varient?


----------



## SkooterTrash (4 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Winding this by wearing it for workout-GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

NY0100 super titanium...could not resist that Sunray blue dial. So nice!


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

only got one with me...while in vegas...but for work....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

NB1050


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

They say that green is the color of adventure. We’ll see….



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkooterTrash (4 mo ago)

jhb said:


> only got one with me...while in vegas...but for work....
> 
> View attachment 16925681
> View attachment 16925682


Hope your enjoying our weather here! Nice little storm this morning.

Also, there are two Citizens Company stores near you. I went to one last week, 65% off sales and other discounts.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

SkooterTrash said:


> Hope your enjoying our weather here! Nice little storm this morning.
> 
> Also, there are two Citizens Company stores near you. I went to one last week, 65% off sales and other discounts.


yep. got caught in it this morning around 8am or so. planning on seeing store or the other before I go...right now casinos getting most of my cash though... ..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

F900 Steel CC9030-51E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Skyhawk today…


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9010-66A


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that Attesa F900 CC9010-66A

Pulled this out to workout with today. Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A on Cinturini


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

Ending the month on a new acquisition. ProMaster Tough. Goes so well with a NATO strap! The bracelet is decent too, and I may be putting that back on when it gets colder.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------

